# Preferred Headphones



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to get an idea of what headphones you guys are using, what you've had experience with in the past, as we'll as your favorites!

Does your headphone type/style usage depend on the project you're working on (or progression through a project) or do you just have a single pair you use regularly?


----------



## Bill Park (Oct 9, 2007)

The 'More Me' phones of choice are the Sony 7506s or the newer higher power handling model (7509 maybe?), sounds like but singers love them because of the curve. Whenever I'm forced to use phones, I reach for my old and trusty Beyer DTs. Flat, great isolation, and just pleasant to wear.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I use Sennheiser HD25's - 
pros - sensitive, detailed, very high isolation, low bleed. built like a tank.

cons - uncomfortable for long periods, hyped top end.

I have been using the same pair for 18 years :O so I know exactly what they sound like, otherwise I would probably not use choose them for mixing. 

They are great for noisy environments due to the sensitivity and isolation, so great for tracking in a one room studio.. Also good for overdubbing stuff for the same reasons..


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Sennheiser EH-150s.

Awesome bass, clear and has improved my mixing tenfold over my JBL monitors and untreated room. .

Jon, have you used 150s? If so, how do they compare to the HDs?


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

My 1st set was: Sennheiser HD 535 - used it for my 1st album a lot. For me rather flat response.

My 2nd set was - AKG K1000. This was nice = the sound stage was not in my head, but in front of it. It needs power amp. Even a 2-200W amp was clipping. So, it needs a special amp or a tube amp. It is sold - I regret. 

My 3rd set was Beyerdynamics: DT 990 Pro - sold

My 4th set = current set: Ultrasone PRO. Sounds more like a speaker. 
I still have the Sennheiser - just for listening music.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

No, never heard of them, but just looked them up and I expect there would be huge difference...but there is a huge price difference also.....

One nice thing with the 25's is that every part is replaceable, so you can buy spares, cable upgrades, etc. (I recommend the velour earpads)


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm curious to try new phones, but at the same time I'm like "well, if it works, don't get a new pair" lol


----------



## triptyline (Feb 9, 2010)

i quite like these
akg K_172_HD


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

Personally More Me are unlistenable but as far as having to go buy 10 pairs for a session hells yea ill buy those guys. +1 to triptyline i love those akg K172s. oh and consumer headphones? um jees Bose's around ear headphones are crazy good. the bass on them is so tight.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For me I've always liked AKG, Ive been using different models for 20+ years now and find them to not only sound great and natural but also fit nice and comfortable.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

I have some pairs of DT-100 for vocal monitoring while recording, etc. I use DT-150 for live because they're more sensitive, have bass extension that the old DT-100 do not and they have great isolation.

I use HD-25 for listening to mixes on my mp3 player and if I have to mix late at home, it's a sound I'm used to.

Nathan.

>


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently switched to ultrasone PRO750 and absolutely love them. I work a lot with headphones on, and I can use this model for hours without ear fatigue. You have to get used to them as the stereo image is wider than most. 

The bass sounds amazing and sounds very natural, without distorting the high frequencies. The high frequencies sound very articulate too.


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

For tracking i like Sennheiser HD280s. Best isolation in headphones that I've found but pricey. Trying to get my hands on a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M50's for mixing, but i'd prefer not to mix on cans if i can.


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

Stone said:


> I'd like to get an idea of what headphones you guys are using, what you've had experience with in the past, as we'll as your favorites!
> 
> Does your headphone type/style usage depend on the project you're working on (or progression through a project) or do you just have a single pair you use regularly?


For me, Sennheiser HD280's do the trick. One of the best investments I've ever made are the headphone hangers from Oktava. About ten bucks a pop, clamp to a mic stand. Musicians in the studio often think the floor is a headphone storage area.. and well, if you give them a place to hang them, about 60% of them will use the hangers.... just sayin'...


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

Darnstrat said:


> One of the best investments I've ever made are the headphone hangers from Oktava. About ten bucks a pop, clamp to a mic stand. Musicians in the studio often think the floor is a headphone storage area.. and well, if you give them a place to hang them, about 60% of them will use the hangers.... just sayin'...


Agreed! Considering the cost of some higher end headphones, a $10 hanger is certainly worth the investment to prolong the life of them. 

Interesting how some have no consideration for the equipment that is used in the studio. Although there are quite a few who are conscious of the fact that it's not their equipment, there are also a large handful who don't care much for anything other than their own music being recorded and the final outcome.:blink:


----------



## triptyline (Feb 9, 2010)

.... so dt770 pro or akg k271 mk2 ??


----------



## altenburgpj (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a pair of Audio Technica ATH-A700s that produce tight bass without being lifted, clean vocals and crisp highs without being overbearing. I can wear these things for hours at any volume as long as the source material is not heavily compressed or bit rate reduced. If it is you will hear it.

I have a pair of Bose Tri-ports that I use mostly for low level night listening or portable listening when the bass boost is advantageous. I like these a lot, but would not consider them as a reference.

I have a pair of Burwin Research headphones that are no longer made and they sound very similar to my Audio Technica but without the extended top end. They also require a 50W amp to get loud due to their low sensitivity. Fortunately they are high impedance so the actual power is kept low. Maybe that's why the stopped making them.

None of these present the open sound stage of the Stax electrostatics I have used. They were amazing.


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

So how many people here actually use headphones for mixing? Or do you guys just use them as reference. I only use mine for tracking and checking a mix on, never mixing though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have any of you used a headphone tube amp? A friend let me try his and WOW it brought out sounds that I had never heard my AKGs reproduce before. Its not just the headphones than can make great sound but the headphone amp used at the mixer or other source.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like most AKG closed back studio headphones, i just wish that more of them "cupped" your ears instead of resting on them. they'd be way more comfortable and isolate way better, also.


----------



## Sir Guy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Stone, I was not sure what your application of headphones is for; artist or engineer but if the latter and you are doing late night mixing or on sight live in a non-controlled room monitoring environment under cans check out the SPL Phonitor head phone amp. I personally never mix under cans, except to spot check or find a noise. The Phonitor has some very useful features to mimic speakers to ears and cross talk between your ears when monitoring, making mixing under cans possible.

As for what I give the artists for monitoring. What ever they like. Had one old timer who LOVED a 1974 pair of _ _ _ . I don't even know what they were; green hard heavy and ugly. They look like hearing protectors for a lumber jack. 

I am a fan of tracking live and use various powered monitors to 'fill' in what is missing in the room if needed. The singer, if we are going to isolate her on the live tracks then she will probably get cans to hear the rest of the group. Overdubs, again depending on what it is, what feel I am looking for dictates the monitoring we use. Bass or Elec. Guitar, they might be in the control room monitoring what I hear. Rap, spitting the lead vox- floor monitors, bottle of jack and a live MIC; trained session signer what ever they want and a glass of Courvoisier.


Be Well
Sir Guy


PS I haven't used the Phonitor but if any one reading this has or has used similar let me know.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

If isolation is not a concern, Grado (preferably the model 125 or better).

If I need decent isolation, the M-Audio IE10 earbuds.

If I need maximum isolation, ExtremeHeadphones EX29 (the latest version only).

HD280s are decent - about the same isolation as the IE10, with a bit less natural sound.

I find the ubiquitous 7506 to be dreadful in every respect.


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've owned Sennheisers since the 70's.
I bought HD580 10 years ago and love em'.
( except for the cording which I replaced about 5 years ago ).
Wonderful detail.
I have used them for mixing/editing in a quiet or isolated setting ( inc. soundtracks in a NLE environment ).
They are useless in a live environment ( mixing rock bands for instance ) with a high background SPL.

Syd


----------

